# What can I get for £1500



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Got a budget of £1500 , looking for seperate grinder and espresso machine.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Are you looking to purchase new equipment or would you also consider second hand which would get you far better equipment within your budget?


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking at new, my Jura s9 Classic have just packed in under warranty in which I'm getting a refund from costco,


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

My best advice is not to be at all scared of a 2nd hand grinder, thus leaving at least £1k if not more for your machine.

The best grinder us the key to top espresso. There are many reliable sources of used Titan class grinders here, many of which can be or have been modified for domestic use.

For your budget you can get top end equipment if you are canny. If you go all new you won't get anywhere near as much bang for you buck IMO


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> My best advice is not to be at all scared of a 2nd hand grinder, thus leaving at least £1k if not more for your machine.
> 
> The best grinder us the key to top espresso. There are many reliable sources of used Titan class grinders here, many of which can be or have been modified for domestic use.
> 
> For your budget you can get top end equipment if you are canny. If you go all new you won't get anywhere near as much bang for you buck IMO


What coffee machine would you suggest I've got my eye on 3 lol


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Any requirements of the machine?

Dual boiler,

HX,

Tank or plumb or option for both,

Vibe or rotary pump?


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Preferably dual boiler, option for tank and plumb, not sure on your other part of the question.

looking at spending £300-£500 on grinder new/ 2nd hand


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking at the rocket espresso and exobar brewtus, just reading up on them


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jenko said:


> Looking at the rocket espresso and exobar brewtus, just reading up on them


thats a good plan , try whittle your choices down and just keep an eye out , machines and grinders do come for sale in the for sale section . And ever so often there are amazing group buys like the one CC sorted out recently for the grinders. Be patient and something will come along , like many have said don't over look the grinder IMO this will have more effect on your end result in the cup than any of the Shiney machines you see.

on a real flip have you considered an Aeropress ? These coupled with great coffee are capable of making amazing coffee and all at the pricey some of about £25


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Read as much as you like. It will just waffle on about how good or bad the reviewer o owner thinks they are. I would never buy anything based on what some other twit thought! Get yourself to a retailed who have different machines on hand for you to touch and use, then you are buying a known quantity. Spend £!500 and do some leg work!


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking at the ECM Heidleberg machine and Eureka Mignon grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll need a better grinder to get the best out that machine


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> You'll need a better grinder to get the best out that machine


what grinder you recommend within my budget ?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Tonnes of awesome grinders come up on for sale thread. You just missed my royal for example. Keep your eyes peeled and you'll snag something awesome.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you want an on demand grinder? Or would you be OK with a doser?


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't know the difference between the two


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jenko said:


> Don't know the difference between the two


google is your friend ......

or read this at the very least

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money&highlight=grinders+money


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

A doserless after reading that info want my bean freshly ground


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beans are generally still freshly ground with a doser


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ive got a doser and my beans are freshly ground for each drink i make....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jenko said:


> Looking at the ECM Heidleberg machine and Eureka Mignon grinder


Which machine?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

With a doser you have to pull a lever to get your coffee out the chamber and into the basket:


----------

